# You've got the Voyager model..now, get the DVD



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Never thought I'd ever see the Voyager kit resurface.

Now...you can see the cartoon itself in pristine DVD.

http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/21660742/-/Product.html

Problem: looks Region 2 (UK) only. 

Well, maybe sooner than later..


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. I really wasn't expecting to see that surface but then again Herculoids and Valley of the Dinosaurs came out last year.

Thanks for mentioning it. I just checked and it's available on Amazon UK as well.

R2 isn't a problem with me since all my dvd players are multi-region.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow! And the actors look just as young as they did when I was a small boy! I think I'm going to hold out for Shazzan, though...

--Henry


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

This is one of my "grail" shows, I have one of the episodes on 16mm film. The fact that it has been released over there hopefully means that a U.S. release is not far behind.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got this series on some VHS tape recordings that I bought on eBay. While those have been pretty entertaining, I would love to have crisp, clear DVD versions (they also take up less space).

Region 2? No problem - that's one reason why I bought a Multi-region DVD player years ago. I can't wait to get these and see how they look!

Thanks for the tip!
Bryan


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Just came out 11/21/11

http://www.revfilms.co.uk/sci-fi-dvd/338.html


----------

